# N scale DCC Locos with sound



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm starting our first model and I have been looking into out first locomotive and I am not really finding anything like I'm looking for. This will be a DCC track and I want the engine to have nice sound. For the videos I have watched it looks like the Tsunami sound is a good one, but I really know nothing. 

Can someone recommend a Locomotive to start with, It will be a small track to start so smaller 9.75" radius turns in first part of track, I'm looking for a modern freight diesel.

I'm gathering you can buy non sound DCC engines and convert them with decoders and speakers, but I know nothing on how to do this or if it's better to buy a sound equipped model.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Electrotech said:


> I'm starting our first model and I have been looking into out first locomotive and I am not really finding anything like I'm looking for. This will be a DCC track and I want the engine to have nice sound. For the videos I have watched it looks like the Tsunami sound is a good one, but I really know nothing.
> 
> Can someone recommend a Locomotive to start with, It will be a small track to start so smaller 9.75" radius turns in first part of track, I'm looking for a modern freight diesel.
> 
> I'm gathering you can buy non sound DCC engines and convert them with decoders and speakers, but I know nothing on how to do this or if it's better to buy a sound equipped model.


Electrotech:

I suggest you look at an Atlas S2. It's a small switching locomotive and it comes with DCC and an ESU-Lok Sound. The ESU Lok-sound select micro decoder is far superior to the Tsunami decoder which Soundtraxx has retired. The ESU Lok-sound select micro decoder also has superior motor functions which any Tsunami decoder can't match.

This is a fun small locomotive which should get you started.

Stay cool and have fun with it......


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

wow, awesome thanks for the info, I'll look into it.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't argue with Bob's choice of the S2, it's a very nice loco...........but you didn't mention what kind of layout you were building. S2's were switch engines and made occasional trips out onto the branch lines, but didn't see much use on the mainlines. And S2's were from the 50's. There aren't a lot of sound equipped diesels and even fewer that will be happy on your 9.75 curves. Intermountain Railway http://intermountain-railway.com/newsncomingsoon.html Has some nice locos coming soon, but they aren't available now. Current offerings are DCC , but not sound.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

If you could stay away from the 9.75 curves it would allow you to run a wider variety of locos. 
Atlas GP locos would work and MRC sound decoder are PNP. Some people are very happy with them, some are not. I own three Atlas GP7 locos with MRC sound decoders and while not real loud they sound pretty good.


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

rrjim1 said:


> If you could stay away from the 9.75 curves it would allow you to run a wider variety of locos.
> Atlas GP locos would work and MRC sound decoder are PNP. Some people are very happy with them, some are not. I own three Atlas GP7 locos with MRC sound decoders and while not real loud they sound pretty good.


This is just mu first Loco. The first part of my track is going to have 9.75" curves, in my layout I will have 4 trains running continuously and they all have larger radius curves, two other loops at 11.1 and one loops with nothing smaller than 15" 

I think I'll start with the S2, thanks. The inner loop has a switch yard in the middle so it will fit well.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

FWIW
I run SD70ACes, ES44s, C44-9Ws, SD40-2s, SD45 and 8-40Cs just to name a couple on 9.75 rads with no problems


----------



## ELRR (Mar 30, 2015)

*Bachmann?*



Tony35 said:


> FWIW
> I run SD70ACes, ES44s, C44-9Ws, SD40-2s, SD45 and 8-40Cs just to name a couple on 9.75 rads with no problems


Hi Tony,
Bachmann makes SD45's with sound, not sure about the quality but for start the price seems right


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

ELRR said:


> Hi Tony,
> Bachmann makes SD45's with sound, not sure about the quality but for start the price seems right



ELRR:

The Atlas S-2 is a much better locomotive with outstanding sound and motor quality. The Bachmann SD-45 locomotive has many problems with consistency and running characteristics. I'm not at all impressed with the Bachmann SD-45.

I have 3 Atlas S-2's and one Bachmann SD-45. There is no comparison.


----------



## ELRR (Mar 30, 2015)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> ELRR:
> 
> The Atlas S-2 is a much better locomotive with outstanding sound and motor quality. The Bachmann SD-45 locomotive has many problems with consistency and running characteristics. I'm not at all impressed with the Bachmann SD-45.
> 
> I have 3 Atlas S-2's and one Bachmann SD-45. There is no comparison.


Thx for the hint Bob, you have just saved me from a disappointment  
I was hoping the Bman's would be a good choice for starters. I knew from reviews that older models had quality issues, I was hoping these new ones would be better 
The Atlas S2 is the one to go then, since it has a good price compared to the Intermountains. 
I will probably use the Lehigh Valley one to switch my steel mill as that seems to be the most appropriate choice from the range of available paint schemes.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The Bachmann SD45 is a larger freight loco, yes it will run on 9.75 curves, but it would looks out of place. Some people have posted that they run and sound great, some people have complained about pickup problems, but after several hours of break in solved the problem. 

The Atlas S2 is a great running switcher, it will need it's wheels cleaned right out of the box.

If you plan on running any Passenger trains on your wider loop check out BLI, E8 and PA1, I own both and there great running and sounding locos.


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

rrjim1 said:


> The Bachmann SD45 is a larger freight loco, yes it will run on 9.75 curves, but it would looks out of place. Some people have posted that they run and sound great, some people have complained about pickup problems, but after several hours of break in solved the problem.
> 
> The Atlas S2 is a great running switcher, it will need it's wheels cleaned right out of the box.
> 
> If you plan on running any Passenger trains on your wider loop check out BLI, E8 and PA1, I own both and there great running and sounding locos.


Thanks for the info, Yes I plan on running a passenger train on my outer widest loop which has 15" min radius curves. I'll check out the BLI.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

ELRR said:


> Thx for the hint Bob, you have just saved me from a disappointment
> I was hoping the Bman's would be a good choice for starters. I knew from reviews that older models had quality issues, I was hoping these new ones would be better
> The Atlas S2 is the one to go then, since it has a good price compared to the Intermountains.
> I will probably use the Lehigh Valley one to switch my steel mill as that seems to be the most appropriate choice from the range of available paint schemes.


The Atlas S-2 is a good choice ELRR.:thumbsup:


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Electrotech said:


> Thanks for the info, Yes I plan on running a passenger train on my outer widest loop which has 15" min radius curves. I'll check out the BLI.


Electrotech:

BLI E-8's and or PA's are good choices to run passenger equipment. I have quite a few BLI E-7's, E-8's , E-9's and PA's on my locomotive roster of the "new" JJJ&E.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good info on locos is spookshow
I know he was having some issues with the B-man SD45
Maybe worth your time to read up on some reviews


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Those new Bachmann Steamers are really nice and the MRC reissues of the Model Power Steamers are OK but sound pretty dang good, they are priced very nicely too. I have quite a few Kato and Atlas diesels with drop in decoders from both MRC and Digitrax. I do like the MRC sound decoders although some of you may disagree they're so easy to install and sound pretty good.


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have both an MRC Pacific and Bachmann Berkshire Steamers.

In terms of features.

MRC
- about 28 functions, for light and sounds play with.
- 17 whistles to choose from.
- 8 Bells types
- 10 chuff types (normal and articulated)

Bachmann - Only 7 functions for sounds and lights, and 3 whistle choices.


Sadly my MRC Pacific's Decoder broke/melted after only 10 mins of running due to factory error. And 6 months on of trying to repair, nothing.
So I can't offer a decent review.

The Bachmann Berkshire does runs well, and great puller.
But I wish it did come with a few more sounds to play with.
Headlight could be brighter in my view.


----------

